# Famous songs



## RMADairyGoats

Okay so I thought this would be fun. I'll start by listing a song and in parentheses next to it the artist who sings it. So you guys song has to start with the last letter mine did (the song not artist.)If that makes any sense :chin:

Halo (Beyonce)

So the next song posted should start with an O


----------



## DavyHollow

One Tride (Black Eyed Peas)

So E


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Everlasting God (not sure of the artist.... lots of bands sing it....)

so D


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Drunk on Love (Rihanna)

So the next should start with E


----------



## mtmom75

Every Rose Has Its Thorn (Poison) lol

Next one should start with N


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Never Grow Up (Taylor Swift)

next is P


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Pause (Pitbull)

So E


----------



## DavyHollow

Eva (Nightwish)

A


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Already gone (kelly clarkson)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

E.T. (Katy Perry feat. Kanye West)

So T


----------



## DavyHollow

There You Are (Martina McBride)

Another E


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Enchanted (Taylor Swift)


----------



## RowdyKidz

Drunk On You (Luke Bryan)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Umbrella (Rihanna feat. Jay-Z)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A Place In This World (Taylor Swift)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Do ya Thang (my favorite song of all time) (Rihanna)


----------



## myanjelicgirlz

Germs of Perfection haha!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Naughty Girl (Beyonce)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Love Story (Taylor Swift)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

You must really like Taylor Swift


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You noticed?! LOL! Yes I do! Went to one of her concerts this year!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Cool!


J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Love Story (Taylor Swift)


You da one (Rihanna)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Everywhere (Tim McGraw)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Endless Love (Lionel Ritchie)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

i am running out of 'E's!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I know! I have to ask my mom for the last one :roll: I don't even know that song!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I was looking on iTunes though my favorite singers and could NOT find one!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

that is waht i did too


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Have you found a song that starts with E yet?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I will look again give me a min...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ok I found one!!!!! LOL! not sure how I missed it the first few times.

Everything I Need (Kutless)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Don't stop the music (Rihanna)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Christ is Risen (Matt Maher)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nothing On But the Radio (Gary Allen)

I'm really running out of N songs! I don't know that one either  :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:shocked: You don't know that song! LOL! I only do cuz I listen to the country music station alot!

Ours (Taylor Swift)(like my FAVE song right now!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope, I don't know it, I asked my Mom :roll: I don't listen to Contry music though.

S&M (Rihanna)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I LOVE Contry!!!

Mine (Taylor Swift)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Eye of the tiger (Survivor)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Reign in me (IDK the artist)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Again with the E's!!! :hair: :hair: :hair: :laugh: OK I need to go look around for one! :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I don't know this one either, but here we go!
Everything That Glitters (Dan Seals)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! sorry! 
If it makes you feel any better I don't know that one either!

small town girl (kellie pickler)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Lemme Get That (Rihanna)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Tim McGraw (Taylor Swift)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

What's my Name (Rihanna Feat. Drake)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Everlasting God (Brenton Brown(no clue who it is! LOL!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Dreamer (Chris Brown)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Reign in Me (no clue LOL!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Eyes Open (Taylor Swift)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Never Grow Up (Taylor Swift)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Pon De Replay (rihanna)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Your Not Sorry (Taylor Swift)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yeah! (Usher)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Does it have to start wit ! cause I don't know a song that starts with !  lOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! No!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

good! 

Haunted (Taylor Swift)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Dirty Dancer (Enrique Iglesias)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Reign in me (unknown)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Humm..Let me go find an E


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Eye of the Tiger (Survivor)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Another R!

Hmm.... Run To Love (Royal Tailor)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

sorry! 
Everything that Glitters (Dan Seals)
I've never heard that song before BTW


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! neither have I

Starry Night (Chris August)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
The Last Song (Rihanna) I'm listening to that right now


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 

Glorious Day (Living He Loved Me) (Mercy Me)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yeah X3 (Chris Brown) (And no, it doesn't have to start with 3)


----------



## caprine crazy

Homeboy (Eric Church)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

You Da ONe (Rihanna)


----------



## caprine crazy

Another E!
Easy (Rascal Flatts ft. Natasha Bedingfield)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Sorry!
Yellow Brick Road (Elton John) I HATE that song!


----------



## caprine crazy

Drunk On You (Luke Bryan)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Untouchable (Taylor Swift)


----------



## caprine crazy

^I LOVE THAT SONG!!!!!
East to West (Casting Crowns)


----------



## caprine crazy

^I LOVE THAT SONG!!!!!
East to West (Casting Crowns)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me too! 

Tonight (Toby Mac)


----------



## caprine crazy

Tick Tock (Ke$ha)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Keep My Heart Alive (Sanctus Real)


----------



## caprine crazy

Easy Money (Brad Paisley)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yellow brick road (IDK but from the wizard of Oz! LOL!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

^I think Elton John sings that one. 
Dirty Dancing (Enrique Iglesias)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yuck!

Glow (Britt Nicole)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Agreed!
What's My Name (Rihanna feat. Drake)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Everlasting God (I can't remember LOL!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Drunk on Love (Rihanna)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

enchanted (Taylor Swift)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Drank in My Cup (Kirko Bangz)


----------



## caprine crazy

Paparazzi (Lady Gaga)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'm Sexy and I know it (LMFAO)


----------



## caprine crazy

Take Care (Rihanna ft. Drake) My fav Rihanna song!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I love that song too! 
Eye of the tiger (I have no clue) LOL!


----------



## caprine crazy

LOL!

Reality (Kenny Chesney)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Ya Da One (Rihanna)


----------



## caprine crazy

Even if it Breaks Your Heart (Eli Young Band)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Turn Me On (Nicki Minaj)


----------



## caprine crazy

I like that song too!

Naturally (Selena Gomez)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

It's a great song!
Yeah 3X (Chris Brown)


----------



## caprine crazy

Hello World (Lady Antebellum)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Don't Wake Me Up (Chris Brown) I LOVE that song


----------



## caprine crazy

Paradise (Coldplay)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

End of time (Beyonce)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

caprine crazy said:


> Hello World (Lady Antebellum)


LOVE that song!!

Enchanted (Taylor Swift)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Dueces (Chris Brown)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Superman (Taylor Swift)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Numb (Usher)


----------



## caprine crazy

Baby Girl (Sugarland)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Lucky Strike (Maroon 5)


----------



## caprine crazy

Everybody Wants to Go to Heaven (Kenny Chesney)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Naughty Girl (Beyonce)


----------



## caprine crazy

Last Friday Night (Katy Perry)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Luv that song!
Thank me now (Drake)


----------



## caprine crazy

LOL! Yeah it's good.
Whistle (Flo Rida) I luv this song!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Me too! It's awesome!
Every Rose Has It's Thorn (Miley Cyrus)


----------



## caprine crazy

Not a Cyrus fan!!
Never Say Never (Justin Bieber  )


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Me either but there are very few "E" songs :laugh:
What?! JB is awesome!
Right round (Flo Rida)


----------



## caprine crazy

Sorry! I am just not a fan of Beebs.

Dark Side (kelly clarkson)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree 100% Kayla!! LOL!

Enchanted (Taylor Swift) sorry running out of Es


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! You people are insane!

Dark Fantasy (Kanye West)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope! You are!!

You are my King (Newsboys)


----------



## caprine crazy

Yep! Riley's insane! LOL!

Georgia Peaches (Lauren Alaina)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No I'm not! He's cute 
Stand Up (One Direction)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 

LOVE that song!!

Super Star (Taylor Swift)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Me too!
Run This Town (Rihanna and Jay-Z)


----------



## caprine crazy

It's a good song.
Need you Now (Lady Antebellum)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh! We posted at the same time Riley! LOL! 

I LOVE the Lauren Alaina song Never heard that 1D song....

LOVE that one too Kayla!

White Horse (Taylor Swift)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
I love Need You Now! That's a great song 
Eye or the tiger (Dunno)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It is! Love Lady A

Run to Love (Royal Tailor)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

They're the only country band I like! They're totally awesome!
Another E!
E.T. (Katy Perrt feat. Kanye West)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are good! I LOVE country!

LOL! Sorry! I hate E's too!

Teardrops on My Guitar (Taylor Swift)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Rude Boy (Rihanna) Love that song!


----------



## caprine crazy

I LOVE them! They are amazing in concert! I went seen them this summer it was SOOO awesome!!

Rain is a Good Thing (Luke Bryan)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Who Lady A?? I bet that was cool!

Gun Shot (Nicki Minaj)


----------



## caprine crazy

YES! It was fun!!

Temporary Home (Carrie Underwood)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

way cool!! i went to see T Swift on her Speak Now tour way cool!!

like that song too!

Everthing I Need (Kutless)


----------



## caprine crazy

I bet that was amazing! 
I cried the first time I heard that song. It made me think of the memories I have with my mom's parents who are now gone.

Domino (I can't remember!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It was!!

:hug: So sorry

One Thing (1D)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

So sorry Kayla :hug:
Good Girl Gone Bad (Rihanna)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Dear Heart (Sanctus Real)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Tune Up The Music (Chris Brown)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cow Girl Don't Cry (IDK LOL!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! I know that song, but I can't think who sings it!

Yeah X3 (Chris Brown)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know! It's driving me crazy! LOL!

I don't know any songs that start with an X....


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Brooks N Dun!
hehe you can just use the H


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ha! Yep! 

KK!

Hold Me (Jamie Grace Feat. Toby Mac) LOVE that song!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

Thanks guys.

E.T (Katy Perry)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:hug:

Tonight (Toby Mac)


----------



## caprine crazy

:hugs: 

Talk that Talk (Rihanna)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

^Love that song!!!!
I can't find a K!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Keep My Heart Alive (Sanctus Real)


----------



## Tayet

He Won't Go~Adele


----------



## caprine crazy

One in Every Crowd (Montgomery Gentry)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Dear John (Taylor Swift)


----------



## caprine crazy

Never Ever Getting Back Together (Taylor Swift)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ LOVe that song!!!

Ring of Fire (Johnny cash ?)


----------



## caprine crazy

Even if it Breaks Your Heart (Eli Young Band)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Tim McGraw (Taylor Swift)


----------



## Tayet

Want U Back~Cher Lloyd


----------



## caprine crazy

^I LOVE that song!

Kiss a Girl (Keith Urban)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ like that one!

Love Story (Taylor Swift)


----------



## caprine crazy

And I like that one! ^

You and Tequila (Kenny Chesney ft. Grace Potter)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!

amazing Love (I can't remember! urg!!)


----------



## caprine crazy

I'm trying to think who that's by....Oh wait! It's Chris Tomlin!

Enchanted (Taylor Swift)


----------



## .:Linz:.

Dance With Me (Orleans)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

caprine crazy said:


> I'm trying to think who that's by....Oh wait! It's Chris Tomlin!
> 
> Enchanted (Taylor Swift)


yes! I think so!!



> Dance With Me (Orleans)


Eye of the Tiger (IDK LOL!)


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Racing in the streets (springsteen)


----------



## 8566

Safe & Sound (Taylor Swift)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Dear John (Taylor Swift)


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Need you now - Lady A


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We Are Never Getting Back Together (Taylor Swift)


----------



## freedomstarfarm

RedempTion Song - Bob Marley


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Get Back Up Again (Toby Mac)


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Nevermind - Nirvana


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Dear Heart (Sanctus Real)


----------



## ETDG

Talk that Talk - Rihanna


----------



## caprine crazy

The Story of Us (Taylor Swift)


----------



## RandomGoats

Superstition - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Tayet

Let It Be~The Beatles


----------



## apachezgirl

Everything is fine (Josh Turner)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Ego (Beyonce)


----------



## apachezgirl

One way or another (Blondie)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Remember My Name (Chris Brown)


----------



## Tayet

Everything Back But You~Avril Lavigne


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Umbrella (Rihanna feat. Jay-Z)


----------



## Tayet

Ain't No Other Man~Christina Aguilera


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Naughy Girl (Beyonce)


----------



## Tayet

Lets Go Crazy~Prince


----------



## TGSAdmin

You Belong to Me - Dean Martin


----------



## Tayet

Express~Christina Aguilara


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Should have kissed you (Chris Brown)


----------



## caprine crazy

Uncharted (Sara Barellies)


----------



## Tayet

Don't Stop Me Know~Queen


----------



## caprine crazy

Wanted (Hunter Hayes)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Dirty Dancing (Enrique Iglesias/Usher)


----------



## TheMixedBag

Go Into the Water (Dethklok/Brendan Small)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Rude Boy (RIhanna)


----------



## TheMixedBag

You'll Rebel to Anything (As Long as It's Not Challenging) Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Girl Thing (Anna Margaret)


----------



## Tayet

Girlfriend~Avril Lavigne


----------



## nigies4ever

Don't Take The Girl-Tim McGraw


----------



## Skyz84

Love Me Tender (Elvis Presley)


----------



## Tayet

Ramblin' Man ~ IDK what artist...


----------



## caprine crazy

Need You Now (Lady Antebellum)


----------



## WillowGem

Walk This Way (Aerosmith)


----------



## xymenah

Young (by Hollywood Undead)


----------



## apachezgirl

Goodbye Earl - Dixie Chicks


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Love You ~ Chris Brown


----------



## MollyLue9

I feel the earth move (Carol King)


----------



## poprocksandPEZ

Everlong ( Foo Fighters)


----------



## JaLyn

Goodbye To Romance (Ozzy Osbourne)


----------



## HaleyD

Even if it Breaks Your Heart (Eli Young Band)


----------



## deronmo

dude its totally depend upon the mod..some time you like sad song some time pop and some times others..i personally listen this song Rude boy but i can not confirm the name of band who has sing it...


----------



## WillowGem

Time in a Bottle (Jim Croce)


----------



## HaleyD

El Cerrito Place (Charlie Robison) he was the original artist, but I heard Kenney Chesney singing it on the radio the other day- Charlie's is better IMO


----------



## RMADairyGoats

deronmo said:


> ..i personally listen this song Rude boy but i can not confirm the name of band who has sing it...


Rihanna? I love that song ( if that's the one you're talking about) 

Ego -beyonce


----------



## PiccoloGoat

One More Time (Daft Punk)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Eye of the tiger (not sure who sings it)


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm

Riot (Three Days Grace)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Turn me on (Nicki Minaj)


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm

Na, Na, Na (My Chemical Romance)


----------



## HaleyD

Anywhere But Here (Cross Canadian Ragweed)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Empire State Of Mind ~ Jay Z


----------



## HaleyD

Down and Out (Randy Rogers Band)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Talk That Talk ~ Rihanna/Jay Z


----------



## nursehelg

Kokomo---- The Beach Boys


----------



## RMADairyGoats

One More Night ~ Maroon 5


----------



## HaleyD

Texas (George Strait)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Sweet Love ~ Chris Brown


----------



## HaleyD

Everything is You (Eli Young Band)


----------



## Tayet

Under the Cherry Moon ~ Prince


----------



## HaleyD

Night Train (Guns n Roses)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nobody's Business ~ Rihanna/Chris Brown


----------



## nursehelg

Sail----AWOLNATION


----------



## HaleyD

Shreveport to New Orleans (Roger Creager)


----------



## HaleyD

nursehelg said:


> Sail----AWOLNATION


Oops! I think we posted at the same time lol. Love that song though!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

lol
Live Your Life ~ T.I./Rihanna


----------



## HaleyD

Every Morning (Sugar Ray)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Gimme That ~ Chris Brown


----------



## HaleyD

The Everclear Song - Roger Creager


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Go Hard ~ Kreayshawn


----------



## HaleyD

Drink One More Round- Cory Morrow


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Don't Wake Me Up ~ Chris Brown
Love that song! <3


----------



## HaleyD

Pancho and Lefty-Willie Nelson

I actually used to have 2 goats named Pancho and Lefty lol


----------



## RMADairyGoats

You Da One ~ Rihanna


----------



## HaleyD

Every Mile a Memory- Dierks Bentley


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Ya Da One ~ Rihanna


----------



## HaleyD

Even the Losers- Pat Green


----------



## Tayet

Sing for the Day~Styx


----------



## GTAllen

You've Lost that Loving Feeling-The Righteous Brothers.


----------



## HerdQueen

Gimmie 3 steps - Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## HaleyD

Songs About Rain- Gary Allen


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Never Gonna Be Alone ~ Nickelback


----------



## HaleyD

End Of A Dirt Road- Josh Abbott Band


----------



## GTAllen

Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap-AC/DC


----------



## WillowGem

GTAllen said:


> Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap-AC/DC


Finally a song I know! 
Good one, GTAllen. :hi5:

Paranoid - Black Sabbath


----------



## GTAllen

Detroit Rock City-Kiss


----------



## HaleyD

You and Tequila- Kenny Chesney


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A Star is Born ~ Jay Z


----------



## HaleyD

New Life in Old Mexico- Robert Earl Keen


----------



## TheMixedBag

Never Enough-Five Finger Death Punch


----------



## HaleyD

Hotel California- The Eagles


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Ain't No Other Man ~ Christina Aguilera


----------



## Tayet

^
Love that song!

Nothing Compares 2 U ~ Prince


----------



## HaleyD

Under the Bridge- Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Tayet

^
Love that song, too!

Everything Back But You ~ Avril Lavigne


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Up ~ Justin Bieber


----------



## emilieanne

Unstoppable (rascall flatts)


----------



## HaleyD

East Bound and Down- Jerry Reed


----------



## GTAllen

No Sleep til Brooklyn-Beastie Boys

http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play;_ylt=A0S00MwUL89Qv1kAXKP7w8QF;_ylu=X3oDMTBrc3VyamVwBHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDdmlkBHZ0aWQD?p=no+sleep+till+brooklyn&vid=e599c1a007f88ee8e52365589bee69ed&l=4%3A46&turl=http%3A%2F%2Fts4.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DV.4602968810782803%26pid%3D15.1&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D07Y0cy-nvAg&tit=-+No+Sleep+Till+Brooklyn&c=0&sigr=11aodrlag&fr=yfp-t-701-s&tt=b


----------



## HaleyD

Next to Heaven- Aaron Watson


----------



## Tayet

Not the Doctor ~ Alanis Morrisette


----------



## nursehelg

Rhiannon (Fleetwood Mac)


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

Come a Little Closer Baby (Blake Shelton)


----------



## Tayet

Naked and Famous ~ The Presidents of the United States of America


----------



## HaleyD

Shut Up and Dance- Aaron Watson


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Another E! LOL
Empire State Of Mind ~ Jay Z


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Dance The Way I Feel - Ou Est Le Swimming Pool


----------



## HaleyD

LA Freeway- Jerry Jeff Walker


----------



## PiccoloGoat

You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Get Me Bodied ~ Beyonce


----------



## Tayet

Don't You Remember ~ Adele


----------



## HaleyD

Right Where I Need to be- Gary Allan


----------



## Tayet

Every Breath You Take ~ The Police


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I can't find another E song so I'm just going to use the k 

Kiss Kiss ~ Chris Brown/T Pain


----------



## alpine_fan

Sharp Dressed Man ~ ZZ Top


----------



## HaleyD

Nothing on but the Radio- Gary Allan


----------



## WillowGem

HaleyD, you must be a Gary Allen fan. 

One Thing Leads to Another - The Fixx


----------



## alpine_fan

Return to the Sea ~ Nightwish


----------



## goatgirl22

How bout them cowgirls. George strait.


----------



## caprine crazy

Not trying to toot my horn or anything but I think Cowgirls Don't Cry is sung by Brooks and Dunn.

You Lie (The Band Perry)


----------



## HaleyD

WillowGem said:


> HaleyD, you must be a Gary Allen fan.
> 
> One Thing Leads to Another - The Fixx


I actually don't listen to him that often but I just realized my last few songs were his LOL maybe I'm and fan and didn't even know it! 

Every Girl- Turnpike Troubadours


----------



## alpine_fan

La Nouba ~ Cirque du Soleil


----------



## PiccoloGoat

Around The World ~ Red Hot Chili Peppers 
(I'm seeing them live in a week! Ahh!


----------



## HaleyD

Dead Love- Roger Creager


----------

